# Anyone know whats up with Hatteras Outfitters?



## ADIDAF (Mar 24, 2004)

Ive called and emailed for 2 weeks and cant get anyone!


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

Do a search on here for them and you'll find all the info you need.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35031&highlight=Hatteras+Outfitters
http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48801&highlight=Hatteras+Outfitters
http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39660&highlight=Hatteras+Outfitters


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

That's pathetic...thanks for the links basstardo. Do all of these people pay and never get their order? If so I'm surprised there hasn't been a number of lawsuits against them.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

It's only one guy running the thing, and there are both sides to this story. Some folks are very happy with him, some are purely pissed off. I don't know the guy and I've never ordered from him, but I've tried to ask him questions about his stuff and never got any answers. I do know if you are able to get his stuff, it's top notch quality. The problem seems to be getting it on time.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Sounds like he should get some friends or family to help run the mail order part. If he would expand and have good service with good hard to find products, just imagine the money he would make.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

I have ordered a few times from HO. Never had a problem not getting the stuff or problems with service. Contact Tre, he should get back to you.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

fyremanjef said:


> Contact Tre, he should get back to you.


Another thing I've always been told is to pick up the phone and call him. Apparently that's the best way to reach him.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Will not do any good. Just a slacker


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Gentlemen, there maybe circumstances that you are not fully aware of here.

Tres, is a standup guy. But, at times life gives more than is expected and how that is dealt with by that individual reveals their true character.

I'll say no more in the public forum, but I would suggest critical comments be held unless you can back them up with hard facts.


----------



## Hawk (Feb 19, 2004)

What Fish Hunter said.

You could assume most anything you want.
But more than likely, you'd be wrong.

Tres is good people.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

ADIDAF, i have never had a problem with ordering, but thats just me. 

ps- i like the screen name. great choice.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

I've ordered from them 4-5 times and had no problems...


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

he's busy and I think he had some issues getting the customized parts he uses from his supplier. So the backup at the supplier is causing backups with the custom reels. 

As others have said, I've never had a problem getting standard stuff, but anything customized takes a couple months. But it's usually worth the wait.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Fish Hunter said:


> Gentlemen, there maybe circumstances that you are not fully aware of here.
> 
> Tres, is a standup guy. But, at times life gives more than is expected and how that is dealt with by that individual reveals their true character.
> 
> I'll say no more in the public forum, but I would suggest critical comments be held unless you can back them up with hard facts.




i know tres personally and basically the above quote is what i feel as well.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

After reviewing the links I realized I had some pretty neagtive statments in there. 

Guess my frustration was at an all time high.

All I can add is my frustration level is way down after taking my business elsewhere.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

I remember needing a (1) brake block for an ABU. They didn't have it in parts stock but immediately pulled a new reel apart and gave me one from a reel. I was in person and I was impressed.


----------



## ADIDAF (Mar 24, 2004)

*Ho*

Ive ordered from him before and had a Blue Yonder magged by him and never had any issues, but I just haven't been able to contact him recently through email or on the phone. I am reluctant to use the shopping cart on his site after reading about others taking months to get their orders. Anyone know of where else I can get some Gold Sufix 14lb?


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I've never met him in person, but it really doesn't matter. He runs a business, and customer service should be his main concern. If I was to order a tricked out reel and paid $300 dollars for it I would be pissed if I was waiting 3-5 months without prior warning. We all have personal issues including store owners, and if times are that bad stop taking orders. No reason to have poeple wait months for items unless they were warned prior to taking there money. I've seen post like this on three different board, and most people seem to be pissed at this guy. They all can't be wrong.


----------



## rob762 (Oct 22, 2007)

Beware

My wife ordered a magged chrome rocket for my anniversary present in November. We were charged in January. Still no reel. He touched base with her last week and promised it soon. yeah, I should've cancelled the order with my cc company, but that takes time I just don't have....

Oh, and for the record - our anniversary is January 1st. You'd a thought that 2 mos was adequate lead time...


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

People,,, if you used your credit card for the purchase and you have not recieved the item you ordered in a reasonable lenght of time and unable to get any satisfaction from the seller,,, contact your credit card customer service, they will give your money back and make life hard on the buyer and their pocketbook for such practices!


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

ADIDAF said:


> Ive ordered from him before and had a Blue Yonder magged by him and never had any issues, but I just haven't been able to contact him recently through email or on the phone. I am reluctant to use the shopping cart on his site after reading about others taking months to get their orders. Anyone know of where else I can get some Gold Sufix 14lb?


The Bait Shack in Portsmouth probably has it, or at the very least can get it. Look at the sponsor forums.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Now that ain't no lie,,, Greg at "The Bait Shack" will bend over backwards to get you want you want and at a great price.

Don't just take my word for it, give him a call and go back and read how Greg has helped lots of folks here on P&S.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

kmw21230 said:


> I've never met him in person, but it really doesn't matter. He runs a business, and customer service should be his main concern. If I was to order a tricked out reel and paid $300 dollars for it I would be pissed if I was waiting 3-5 months without prior warning. We all have personal issues including store owners, and if times are that bad stop taking orders. No reason to have poeple wait months for items unless they were warned prior to taking there money. I've seen post like this on three different board, and most people seem to be pissed at this guy. They all can't be wrong.


Exactly! As a business you should do everything you can to make each one of your customers happy, and if you don't have the ability to meet all the orders you should expand, or quit offering so much. He should at the least take email addresses from his customers or phone numbers and contact them if it's going to be more than a week from the time the items were shipped... I don't think anyone has anything against the person, just the way he runs his business. When you start messing with peoples money you had better have your act together.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

SmoothLures said:


> Exactly! As a business you should do everything you can to make each one of your customers happy, and if you don't have the ability to meet all the orders you should expand, or quit offering so much. He should at the least take email addresses from his customers or phone numbers and contact them if it's going to be more than a week from the time the items were shipped... I don't think anyone has anything against the person, just the way he runs his business. When you start messing with peoples money you had better have your act together.



he has had issues with the computer system doing his ordering for a while now and he's tried several different things to try and figure it out. I've actually talked to him about how his whole hardrive just went kaboom. All i'm sayin is that there are always issues that come up and there area always things that people don't know about that would later want them to shove their foot in their mouth you can take my word for that. He stays in biz bc he makes the finest custom reels available. I don't care what "customizers" do to their reels as far as quality of parts and their actual function tres is hard to beat. I see names thrown around here all the time of guys that do mag kits and this and that, and you know what?? I see them back in the marketplace or see them sold on the beach quite a bit(its not my place to badmouth anyone or their biz so I would not mention by name...). Whens the last time you saw a true HO custom for sale???? Ive seen what it takes for even the "slight" modifications to be done. Hell if i ran a store i'd put a lot less time into each reel, but he does things his way every time.... Each reel is perfect before it leaves his shop. His drags are not the carbontex you buy online or at Hatteras Jacks etc, they are a custom part, I know for quite a while he was waiting on his guy to have them delivered.... I have a HO magged blue yonder you couldn't pry out of my fingers unless i was out ammo(or in md) Those of us who have purchased his reels CANT go anywhere else, I'd rather wait and get the top notch stuff, than pay a little less, get it sooner and have to fix or replace it later. I beat my crap up and his reels have never given me an issue, and those of you that fish with me, i know you have little crushes on my reels... don't lie!!!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

btw, his website is pretty clear on it 

"These innovative new mag controls are made totally from custom machined stainless steel & brass parts and quantities are very limited at this time. If you want one anytime soon, get your order in today! ~ BACK IN STOCK AND READY TO BUILD BUT OUR CUSTOM MAG CONTROLS ARE STILL IN VERY LIMITED SUPPLY!"

i waited a long time to get mine. what do you do when you already have oders in front of you??? wait. 

I know that the way he does his orders, your card does not get charged until he sends you an invoice to make sure is computer system is up and going THEN he won't charge you until something is shipped. I'm sure there are slip ups but this is the way things have always been done there. If there is an issue with being charged for something call tres I'm sure he'll take care of it.

Like DHLopez and several others have said. The way that I have been taken care of I wouldn't think of being able to go elsewhere.


----------



## anglermgt (Aug 19, 2006)

Dude if your looking for ABU parts I'd sugest you hook up with Jerry Foran at Hookless.com.

He's a real stand up guy, the guy will bend over backwards to get you what you need.

Go to his website, if you dont see what your looking for there then give him a call, he's old school and a real pleasure to deal with.


----------



## Wtrdog (Jun 18, 2003)

no idea what's going on with Tres personal biz, but when I called and got my BY he was awesome. didn't talk down to a newbie and got my reel in about 5 days. stand up guy, if something is going on, i agree he should let folks know. Regardless he's a stand up guy that's willing to help out folks that really need it (me).


----------



## ADIDAF (Mar 24, 2004)

*Ho*

I don't want this thread to head south and turn into a Tres bashing session. I just wanted to see if he was closed or having some personal issues. Like I said before, I have ordered stuff and had a BY worked on by him before and I had great experiences. I just can't get a hold of him recently and I really need some gold Sufix and nobody else carries it.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

ADIDAF said:


> I don't want this thread to head south and turn into a Tres bashing session. I just wanted to see if he was closed or having some personal issues. Like I said before, I have ordered stuff and had a BY worked on by him before and I had great experiences. I just can't get a hold of him recently and I really need some gold Sufix and nobody else carries it.


If that's what you need, try Greg's Baitshack, a sponsor on this forum. Go to the "Greg's Baitshack" board, click on the banner at the top and give him a call.


----------

